# British Standard



## lbuenger (15 Juni 2006)

Hallo Forum,

ich soll einen Schaltschrank nach British Standard liefern. Insbesondere wird von meinem Kunden auf die Dokumentation und dort insbesondere auf die Symbol-Darstellung Wert gelegt. Wer kennt Literatur oder andere Quellen dazu?
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## knorpe (12 September 2019)

Hallo,

ist zwar ein alter fred aber für mich passend. Muss jetzt auch einen Kunden beliefern und der Verkauf war da wieder mal sehr schleissig in der Vergabephase.
Es wurde vereinbart das wir nach EN liefern - die Bestehen jatzt aber auf BS.
Meine Frage ist MUSS ich da alle Leitungen stahlarmiert machen oder ist das nur deren Wunsch? Ich hätte die Leistung armiert gemacht damit Sie Ruhe geben aber die Steuerspannung/Sensorik normal ausgeführt. 

Hat da wer Erfahrungen?

MfG
knorpe


----------

